# Antique Collector



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

What a hard day on Sunday
We made the hard choice ...
This photo was from 2010.
Antique Collector..
March 5 1996 - January 10 2021









But when it is my time I can't think of a better way to go. He fought and fought..and we fought with him. 
But..we knew he decided the fight was over. 
He was surrounded by those he fought that last fight with, surrounded by those who loved him as he passed from our presence into our memories.

If you want to read his story..my wife wrote this..and HoofBeats magazine published it..he was 11 not 7 when he came to us.

Saving gray


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss...


----------

